# 50 States Knife Law's Site!



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2007)

This is a private site so I would definately cross check to ensure that it is correct within your state and yet it is a very nicely done site.

http://pweb.netcom.com/~brlevine/sta-law.htm


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link I will have to check it out.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you can find this info. on www.packing.org too (see also here).


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link, the Texas law are correct so far.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 8, 2007)

258 indeed!


----------



## Doc_Jude (Aug 8, 2007)

Very Vital!!!! 
Thanx!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 8, 2007)

great link for all of us to have   thanks


----------

